
Show HN: Open in new tab – Specify domains to open its links in new tab - ramkumar-kr
https://ramkumar-kr.github.io/open-in-new-tab/
======
tscs37
That is indeed a useful extensions, especially for those websites that tend to
forget when I setup "open in new tab"

